# In Excel per VBA Menü erstellen?



## maiestro (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden habe!

Und zwar möchte ich einen Menüpunkt erstellen welches beim klicken direkt ein Makro startet und nicht erst ein Untermenü öffnet:

Bis jetzt schaut's so aus:







Ein klick auf  "Rechnung öffnen..." soll mein Makro starten - und nicht (wie es auch auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist) das nicht vorhandene Untermenü anzeigen

Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte...

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## tecla (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo maiestro

Mit Anpassen, Registerkarte "Befehle" hast du unter "Makros" alle deine Makros aufgeführt. Diese kannst du direkt auf die Symbolleiste ziehen, ohne zuerst ein neues Menu zu erstellen...

grüsse, tecla


----------



## maiestro (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo tecla,

besten Dank für Deine Antwort, jedoch müsste ich das per VBA-Code hinbekommen.

Weil nur dann der Punkt "Rechnung öffnen" angezeigt werden soll, wenn die eine Haupt-Excel-Datei (mit dem Makro) offen ist und beim schließen der selbigen der Menüpunkt wieder verschwinden soll!

Gruß Michael


----------



## DrSoong (19. Mai 2009)

Dazu müsstest du eine separate Symbolleiste (_Extras_ - _Anpassen_ - Reiter _Symbolleiste_n) erstellen, in die kommt dann dein Button mit dem Makro rein. Dann im Anpassen-Fenster deine Symbolleiste mit Anfügen an deine Arbeitsmappe anhängen. Schlussendlich brauchst du nur noch beim Schließen der Arbeitsmappe die Symbolleiste löschen:

```
Sub Auto_Close()
 Toolbars("Makros").Delete 'Meine Toolbar heißt hier "Makros", da muss dann der Name deiner Toolbar rein
End Sub
```


Der Doc!


----------



## maiestro (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo DrSoong,

zwar nicht ganz das was ich wollte - werd's jetzt aber genau so machen

Besten Dank für die super Lösung 

Grüße
Michael


----------

